#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint: Find and Replace

## nbkn8ct

Hey guys,

I have been trying to automate UK English to US English in a PowerPoint Deck (PowerPoint in Office365).

I have a word file which has all the words in a 2 column table. first column has UK Words and second its corresponding US words. I have similar macro for word and excel and now trying to finish the trifecta! 

Is there a code which i can use to do the same thing? I have been struggling to find a viable code. Every where I can find is codes using arrays, now for 200/300 words in an array would not be the most efficient way to go about it.

Thank you in advance,
nbkn8ct

----------

